# Hannes Spadener Holz



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if Hannes is still being used as a stud? I know he is like 11, just curious.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We had a litter out of him almost a year ago, and at that time it appeared his production was running a bit low, but still enough to have some pups. I haven't heard of any recent litters from him though. Why don't you just email Suzanne and find out?


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Chris, I believe I will. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

